# Ceramic Heater Suitable for Neo Aru Green Tree Python?



## Wrighty0115

Hi all,

Just a quick bit of advice needed. I have researched and sourced my perfect GTP breeder with a good reputation within the community.
I now want to start thinking about setting up my Viv. I know there are lots of guides about setups but I just wondered if this would be suitable...?

I am looking to get a little glass viv (only the small ones) which are 3 sides of glass and the back has a built in rock pattern, which allow height and width.
The top of the cage has mesh wiring, is it suitable to have a SMALL CERAMIC HEATING BULB placed on one side of the Viv to control the heat with a thermistat, thus not relying on a bulb that produces light, that way I have no issues with creating light and day?

I would then monitor humidity levels with spraying once in the morning (will move onto a fogger when its a larger cage) and checking to see what levels I get throughout the day. 

My main concern is the heating, again would I be able to use the ceramic heating bulb which produces no light as my heating source?

Many thanks!


----------



## Selecta

Yes, the ceramic is the best way to heat a viv 24/7 due to the fact that it does not emit light. On those exo type glass vivs you can put the ceramic in a reflector dome and just sit it on top of the mesh.


----------



## Wrighty0115

Thanks, then position the thermistat sensor below the heater just above one of the perches to maintain that area as the "hot spot" for the GTP?


----------



## Rubberhedgehog

Yep, that's exactly right.
You set the thermostat and the area in the cage closer to the ceramic will be warmer, whilst the areas lower in the cage will be cooler. This allows the snake to thermoregulate.

Just make sure that there are perches at various heights with enough hiding spots so that your new arrival doesn't have to choose between being the right temperature and feeling safe


----------



## Wrighty0115

Rubberhedgehog said:


> Yep, that's exactly right.
> You set the thermostat and the area in the cage closer to the ceramic will be warmer, whilst the areas lower in the cage will be cooler. This allows the snake to thermoregulate.
> 
> Just make sure that there are perches at various heights with enough hiding spots so that your new arrival doesn't have to choose between being the right temperature and feeling safe


Understood, however I was under the impression GTP's dont like hiding spots?
Would different purch hights be suitable?
For example one purch high up nearer the heat source and one lower down, but still with enough height from the floor so it feels safe?


----------



## Rubberhedgehog

Yes, the different heights will mean that the perches are at different temperatures. 

When I said hide spots, I meant that it might be beneficial to have some hanging ivy-type foliage just so your snake can go into them if it feels like hiding for a bit.


----------



## Christophe

Hello again!

I use a ceramic with my GTP and, as others have pointed out, this allows for 24/7 heat without the need for light. 



Just a little piece of advice that I'm sure you'll receive off others (and may already know). 

Although the glass vivaria are brilliant for display animals (I certainly keep my GTP in a glass viv) you'll find that in winter it is incredibly difficult to keep heated. I've solved this problem by covering three of the vertical sides in a garden-centre moss... roll... thing... and this helps keep the heat in.

I had a little piece of advice, which has proved a gem, from the experienced keepers on here: 

Put a heat-mat underneath that is on a timer; set this timer to come on for a few hours that correlate in when you may spray the vivaria. This prevents water from dropping to the base and then standing there for days, and equally works at increasing humidity in the morning. 


I hope all this helps.


----------



## Wrighty0115

That is wonderful advice regarding the heat-mat etc...
The housing I live in is actually VERY warm during the winter due to it's heating (Too hot actually) So I guess it's like everything, trial and error. I have a feeling the heat of the room itself may prove substantial throughout the winter with the Ceramic going as well but I will check to see what happens.

Many thanks!


----------



## Christophe

Wrighty0115 said:


> That is wonderful advice regarding the heat-mat etc...
> The housing I live in is actually VERY warm during the winter due to it's heating (Too hot actually) So I guess it's like everything, trial and error. I have a feeling the heat of the room itself may prove substantial throughout the winter with the Ceramic going as well but I will check to see what happens.
> 
> Many thanks!


That may prove to be your saviour!

The biggest issue I've had isn't even the health of the animal but the health of my flat - the constant humidity being raised but lack of ventilation (due to my modest living with our heating as low as possible) meant quite a large build up of moisture around my house. If you can crack a window or two in the winter without affecting the atmospheric temperature of the vivaria, you'll do both your own and the snake's health a lot of good!!

Good luck again, you sound like you're asking all the right questions!


----------



## Wrighty0115

Also would an Exo-Terra Small/Tall Viv with dimensions of 45x45x60cm be suitable for a new Nano or would you suggest something a little smaller, such as 20x20x30cm?


----------



## Wrighty0115

?????


----------



## mooshu

A ceramic is good BUT a ceramic in a exo is going tk cause serious humidity issues, exos have overly good ventilation and a ceramic would dry the air even more, Im not saying it can be done but if you have bought it yet then there are easier ways.

I housed my hatchling gtp in a 2 ft cube, It was heavily planted so there was loads of hides and cover, I used a lot of different perches at different levels and the probe for the thermostat was at the basking spot, For heating i used a reptile radiator, I use these for all my gtps, Not as harsh as a ceramic and a lot less intrusive, My gtp is still in the same viv over a year later!

Not saying thats the best way but there are loads of different ways to house them I used a 2ft procage from day one and havent had any problems whatsoever, But i know most use rubs to start and use the cash they saved on a awesome viv when they outgrow the rubs. A lot use rubs all the snakes life and never had any problems.

Just wanted to let you know what there more options about

this is the viv i use ive added bugger perches and changed a few plants over the year or so ive had the viv!



and heres the snake on day one you can just see him at the top left


----------



## Zoon

How old / big is this neo? Is it the one from Penfolds that was offered to you on another thread?


----------



## Wrighty0115

Thanks for the advice on the cage.

The neo isnt born yet, they are due to hatch in 2 weeks and the breeder estimates it will be ready by the end of July after 10 feeds.


----------



## wis23

how much is it


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur

wis23 said:


> how much is it


2014 thread.


----------

